# Fallout New Vegas (screenshots)



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Not sure if the interest will be here this time but we had a pretty interesting similar thread going for Oblivion a while back. Here's a couple early game shots of my character in Primm to get things rolling.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

it looks nice, just not my kind of shooter though


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Mooncatt said:


> it looks nice, just not my kind of shooter though


Could be because its not a shooter .... its a RPG 
Bethesda is one of the very few that manage to do single player role playing games right. They hit the mark with Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3, and now looks like Fallout NV managing to put out true open ended experiences that let you wander the countryside completely ignoring the story line while building your character .... if thats what you want


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

hahaha you know what i meant!!! its got shooting in it lmao 
having said that i have a work collegue who has it on ps3, says its awesome and after he explained what its like, i think ill be buyin it!!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

very similar to the first- which was also good- but has something about it that makes it.. BETTER. Hit 30 a bit ago, and found some great weapons, gets a bit easier after that! Still haventdecided which way I want to go at the end- not giving anything away but theres a lot of choices to make. 

If I get some screenies will stick them up, tend to forget about it for playing


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Mooncatt said:


> .... after he explained what its like, i think ill be buyin it!!


Now you have to decide what platform (subliminal message insert ..... *PC*  ..... )



Gulo Luseus said:


> If I get some screenies will stick them up, tend to forget about it for playing


My screenies are usually posed for when I get new clothing I like , can't be bothered taking them while I'm playing. It hurts the immersiveness to much.

So you're at level 30? Maybe you can throw a hint or two at me on how to deal with Deathclaws and Giant Radscorpions. I've only found one weapon worth mentioning so far (Q35 plasma rifle, which let me clear out the quarry at level 10 .. a damn long tedious process), unfortunately for me though I'm specializing in guns so am not very good with energy weapons. Was lucky enough to stumble upon some Mark II combat armour though which has me a bit ahead of that curve at my current level 13.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

oh yes it will be on pc!! i dont do consoles when the pc i have is a million times better lol


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Glad you getting there Darque 

For the big ones- deathstalkers are always hard, and the scorps seem to have been boosted a lot from the first one- see if you can find the gun runners.. they are north, north east of the main strip. Took a while to get there, but going round the est side is slightly less dangerous. Lot fo good guns there, if you got the caps of course.. I managed to get an anti material gun #(huge sniper rifle) with AP rounds.. changing ammo is important. AP rounds against armour work very well, and the HP against unarmoured do the same effect. Apart from that, standard sniper rifle, or if you can get it the assault rifle, are pretty good. Shotguns with slugs (alternative ammo) work fairly well, but still not the best. 

I got stuck trying to north of the start point, and south generally is somewhat safer. If you find veronica, she is good in a fight, especially if you can find some power armour.. she will run in and leave you the easy finishing.

If you get stuck in a big way, there are a few "repeat " missions- complete them and you can get the reward time after time- which I found out when I was about level 25 or so, and couldn't be bothered to use. But it does give you a boost, although high level does not make it much easier


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Actually found the Gun Runners since my last post here. Used an assault carbine (am really looking forward to finding a marksman carbine ... or better yet the "All American") I got off a super mutant to get there. Now I finally have a sniper rifle worth using (carbon fiber and suppressor modded) and I can play more stealthily, hit the toughies from a distance .. kill or deal serious damage before they even know I'm there 

Attached, the way I like to play the game .... Dawn, rocky outcrop, high ground, one shot one kill. No one ever knows I'm there


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

*A word of caution!*

if steam achievements mean anything to you then you can't use the console in the PC version. Even commands as benign as TM (toggles the menus off) and TFC (puts the game in free camera mode), essentials for getting good screenshots, will be treated as "cheating" by steam and disable the achievements ..... personally I couldn't care less about these achievements, especially in a single player game like Fallout but some of you here might so I thought I'd post the warning in case it isn't common knowledge.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I got some pics I'll post when I get home. Love your screen shots Mist.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Lookin forward to seein them Derek, haven't been able to find armour better than what I've been wearing for a while but have found some insanely good weapons since picking up Veronica as a companion. I love "This Machine" (looks like a WWII rifle) great single shot damage ... can take out most tough critters single shot if I get the sneak perk at the same time. Also just found a gauss rifle, my skills with that are to low but Veronica seems to like it ... unfortunately cause its basically an energy version of a sniper rifle shes shooting at things I haven't even seen yet


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Opps, forgot to post them when I got home....I haven't encountered Veronica yet. So far I have ED-E with me, as well as Boon (sniper on top of the T-rex). Love Boon and his sniper rifle, kills things before I see them).


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

veronica is good... but wait till you meet Lily 

Not intending to spoil anything, but if you do find Lily, you will cry from laughing


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

You can only take 1 companion at a time .. well 1 human / mutant and 1 robot. I built myself as a sniper / stealth character so didn't see a reason to take Boone along. When you start dealing with the Brotherhood you'll find things easier with Veronica in your party (in case you missed it in the picture, shes wearing BoS power armour ... so yes she is BoS). Also have had Ed-E with me since early in the game, now with an upgraded laser though .


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Gulo Luseus said:


> veronica is good... but wait till you meet Lily


Hmm, haven't bumped into Lily yet .... another companion to keep my eye out for


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

The "set up" I'm using in this pic seems pretty much unstopable, able to just waltz through any hazard we've stumbled upon. Finally got a full Power Suit for V (5 suits used to repair one another during a BoS quest at Hidden Valley and lastly a helmet from a cave ..... that if you want a nice tight quarter challenge the rewards in it are worth it .... Dead Wind Cavern is full of Death Claws. The Gauss Rifle shes carrying was found in a chest in some random "Brewers Shack". I'm still favouring my modded sniper rifle, found a unique one called the Gobi Campaign Rifle but its stats are almost identical to the standard sniper. Also it can't be modded and I have to admit I love my silenced version, can take out 4 or 5 enemies from a distance with one shot on each and they never figure out where I am.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Ah, you got the gobi.. was on snipers point as I recall. Got a feeling it uses different ammo to the sniper, but cant remember. If you want the beast, get the anti material from the gun runners.. 8 shots, bolt action, and 50 cal. Load with AP, kill a death claw before it even knows you were there


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Gulo Luseus said:


> Ah, you got the gobi.. was on snipers point as I recall. Got a feeling it uses different ammo to the sniper, but cant remember.


Nope, it uses 308 as well



Gulo Luseus said:


> If you want the beast, get the anti material from the gun runners.. 8 shots, bolt action, and 50 cal. Load with AP, kill a death claw before it even knows you were there


Have it, still partial to the silenced 308 sniper though. Fire the 50 into a crowd and they all know where it came from. Fire the silenced 308 and you get to take out multiples before they figure out where you are 

and now for a few more screenshots. A few from my first "meeting" with the Fiends (well first meeting where I didn't kill them all) And one meeting Diane (of Jack and Diane fame) where I seem a little to fixated on ... ummmm ... pieces of her anatomy


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Hehe.. yeah, Diane does tend to do that...

I was trying to recall from memory the Gobi.. the anti material I tend to use from as far as possible away, on big enemies to either kill if you get lucky or severely weaken before they get to you. Still havent done any screenies- playing on my second character, that I nerfed badly, strength/ agility/ perception all the way to 10 and everything else to 1. Interesting


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I knew the MOD bug would hit me before too long. Found out Nexus had a Mod Manager posted (Fallout Mod Manager - FOMM) so that was the end of my "purist" attitude .... no more playing unmodded. Just been trying out some appearance related stuff so far, nothing that affects gameplay. So here is a first glimpse at my Modded game. (a depth of field mod and a new set of armour courtisy of TGs Armor Collection)

Me, Ed-e and Veronica (carrying a gauss rifle that looks way to big now that I have her out of power armour)


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Just another to keep this alive (and on page 1), I'm still holding out hope someone else will start posting some as well. Nothing much just Laoche taking a much needed break in Sloan (horrible service ... my drinks taking forever to get to me)


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Here are some of my Screen shots. I would have opened the Console earlier to remove the HUD, but I didn't think of it.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

DerekC said:


> ... I would have opened the Console earlier to remove the HUD, but I didn't think of it.


Carefull doing that if the Steam achievements mean anything to ya .... using a console command will block you from getting any until you exit the game and rejoin it. 
See you traveled with Cass ... wanted to do that but couldn't bring myself to give up Veronica, well that and I had one of the Omertas kill her 

Here's a few of Mr House ... first me meeting him, then him meeting "This Machine" 
He was just too damn ugly to let live !


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I used Cass for a little while, just to complete her quest. I like Veronica, and am undecided about Lily (my 5th pic). I also used King's dog, Rex, for a while, but am going to go back to ED-E. 

My achivements are already out.. There was a glitch where I lost ED-E (no where to be found, but I still had his perk), I couldn't take anyone else because he was still attached to me. I looked online but all the solutions I found failed. Finally I had to use the console to bring him to me and resurrect him (guess I blew him up playing with the Thump Thump). Besides that everything in my game is unmodded. 

For kicks I killed House too. Actually for kicks I killed everyone on the strip, but I'm playing through being a niceguy so I reloaded my game.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

All I modded in the game was adding some better looking armour (no better stat wise than anything in game), a depth of field mod (blurs distance, gives a little better realism) and a "continue play when game ends" mod (which I believe is the culprit that caused a duplicate Ed-e following me around). 
Included screenshot is a NCR recon armour from that set on me and the reason I took the shot ... Veronica in the Remnants Power Armour (found just across the river from Techatticup Mine, surrounded by what felt like a gazillion Deathclaws. The Remnants helmet was found early in the game in some mine I can't remember)


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Finished the main quest line so been wandering the Mojave seeing what I missed, a couple screenshots from that (what better place for a sniper to hide than in a high radiation area ... in a modded chemical response suit)


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Just a few interesting ones: 1- Cannibal Johnson's Hideout, 2- a Swiffer? in Lake Mead Cave, 3- After Aliens attacked (where the hell did these guys come from and why are they here?), 4- Got tired of trying to keep Caesar happy (without pissing everyone else off) ... can you say "All Hail Loache"?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Never seen the aliens.. how did you find them? I want them want them...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Just north of the Horowitz Farmstead (near the Strip). The ship in the background was inaccessible which ticked me off to no end but I got a nice gun off the Captain (an alien blaster), unfortunately the only amo I've found for it was what was on them. I think, though I'm not positive, you need the Wild Wasteland Trait to have them show up in the game


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I must go to the Horowitz Farmstead, and search for them. I remember finding the crashed ship and alien pistol back in fallout 3.


----------



## flashvideo (Nov 15, 2010)

An excellent post. Very good.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

DerekC said:


> I must go to the Horowitz Farmstead, and search for them. I remember finding the crashed ship and alien pistol back in fallout 3.


This ship wasn't crashed, it was hovering. As far as I could tell no way to reach it. I did however discover an unexploded a-bomb north east of ranger station bravo (not much there just some minor loot and a little radiation to deal with) and a crashed vertibird (west of searchlight airport) with kind of a cool energy gun .. the tesala beaton prototype. Picture an orange tesla canon


----------

